# Model 700 Problem



## Mirvin 264 (Oct 16, 2011)

Don't really know how to explain this problem, but here goes........... I picked up a very nice SPS stainless in 270 WSM a couple days ago in a trade- Came with a new laminate thumbhole stock and the factory black stock- Went to my brother-in law's yesterday to sight in a scope I had mounted on it, had some difficulty loading the cartridges into the magwell (3 Federal Vital Shock 130 gr.), but got them in- Fired the first two rds. and they ejected with no problem, but upon chambering the third, it would hang up between the feed ramp and the follower (did this every time I tried, always the third rd.)- The feed ramp seemed to "dip down" in the front upon chambering the last rd., causing the jam- I reversed the ramp spring, no help- Then I found the the cartridges would not even load down into the magwell any more because the casings are "hanging up" on the two small "lips" on either side of the bottom of the chamber (these I assume aid in holding the shells down in the magwell- This is a part of the action itself, and not the magazine- I tried several empty casings, and they all hang up while trying to load, wont pass by the "lips" to go down into the mag area- Could it be the particular ammo? I've owned several 700's in the past, never seen a problem like this............ Any help? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hammack (Oct 16, 2011)

I know this is probably not the answer you are looking for, but in my experience most of the wsm cartridges do not feed well.  The case walls are just too straight.  The two that I built I was only able to accomodate two in the mag, and not three.  due to them being so much wider than the standard magnum cases.


----------



## jglenn (Oct 16, 2011)

I also avoid the 3 rounds in the magazine on any Rem WSM

load two then drop one down toward the chamber and as I close the bolt I simply depress the rounds in the mag just enough for the bolt to slide over them.. 

I've had one Win 7mm WSM that handled 3 in the mag fine.


----------



## Allen Waters (Oct 16, 2011)

I agree with two previous posts. I owned a 700 in 270wsm as well. I only held two in mag and one in the chamber as well.


----------



## deadend (Oct 16, 2011)

The WSM cartridges seem to be problematic in the 700's by all accounts.  The Shamwow however, attracts no flies.


----------



## Hammack (Oct 17, 2011)

deadend said:


> The WSM cartridges seem to be problematic in the 700's by all accounts.  The Shamwow however, attracts no flies.


About the only way I have been able to make one feed in a 700 was by installing a wyatt's center feed box.  Have one now that I am building for dad.  They seem to work pretty well.


----------



## Mirvin 264 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the info thus far! To Hammack, any info on the center feed box that you could share with me?


----------



## Hammack (Oct 19, 2011)

Take a look here.  
http://wyattsoutdoor.com/product_info.php/cPath/1/products_id/38
I have never put one in a factory wsm rifle as the only ones I have built were on modified 308 short actions, but I don't see why it would not work as well.


----------



## Mirvin 264 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks to all for the info!


----------



## SeanandBrice (Oct 19, 2011)

jglenn said:


> I also avoid the 3 rounds in the magazine on any Rem WSM
> 
> load two then drop one down toward the chamber and as I close the bolt I simply depress the rounds in the mag just enough for the bolt to slide over them..
> 
> I've had one Win 7mm WSM that handled 3 in the mag fine.



I do exactly the same thing.


----------



## jsharp (Dec 3, 2011)

yep, 2 in the magazine and 1 in the chamber


----------



## Mirvin 264 (Dec 4, 2011)

Contacted Remington Customer Service last week to order a new mag spring and follower- The tech is sending me a new spring, follower, and mag box at NO CHARGE! Amazing, since I told him I was not the original owner and had traded for it- It had a manuf. date of 2010, which is why he was surprised that I was having problems- Nonetheless, I give kudos to Remington for awsome CS, and thanks to all for the helpful hints- Hope this works to put this problem behind me!


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Dec 4, 2011)

It may seem too obvious but have you tried the original factory stock?


----------



## Mirvin 264 (Dec 4, 2011)

Not since I had the problem, but that is exactly what I'm going to try once I get the parts- Thanks for the concern!


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Dec 4, 2011)

I was thinking that the aftermarket unit may need some minor adjustment to the magwell area. If the problem goes away with the factory stock it may give you an idea of how it needs to be adjusted.
Good luck


----------

